# Little Guide: How to make a Public Wishlist for Newegg



## n-ster (Jun 6, 2009)

*Little Guide: How to make a Public Wishlist for Newegg which is instantly available*

Well this little guide is to tell people how to make a Public Wishlists on Newegg...

Well it is quite simple... You don't even have to share it! just put 





> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=


 and the number of your wishlist...

for example, your Wishlists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Click on one of them... for example, I chose "another i7"... look at your address bar now... Mine is : https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=10243871

copy the numbers after ID=, in my case 10243871, and put them after http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber= so it makes http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=10243871

What was a normal private wishlist can now be watched by thousands of TPU users! WOOT lol

*P.S: If someone does not post the wishlist right, you can still see it! just copy the ID number at the end of the link and paste it after the empty Public Wishlist link!*

*Another site then newegg?*

Well, the easiest way IMO, would be screenshots! Now you are thinking "It takes too long, printscrn, then paste in Paint, then I have to crop to just what I want... Then save, then upload to TPU.org"

Well, you are right it takes a little bit of time... How to you skip that? TPU capture!

It automatically uploads your printscreens to TPU.org etc! You can select what you want to printscrn (you printscrn and either you press ok and copy the TPU.org link or you can select what you want to have in the printscrn, you can mark an area with a red box etc!

Examples:

http://img.techpowerup.org/090602/Capture008245.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/090602/Capture009748.jpg

or the first image I put in this thread was made with it too! (The wishlist example)

Hope it helps guys! 

Any questions? feel free to post them or PM!


----------



## DarkEgo (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice guide, This will anwser alot of questions.


----------



## FilipM (Jun 6, 2009)

Make this a sticky, so it doesnt get lost in the forums


----------



## n-ster (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks  I was just remembering how many blank wishlists people kept on linking so I thought, might as well take 120 seconds of my time to write this up


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice guide.


----------



## Jambe (Jun 7, 2009)

Just registered to say "thanks for this" — this is the most concise explanation I can point to when people ask about this.  You'd think Newegg would make linking to public wishlists straightforward, as it'd likely lead to a nice boost in publicity for their merchandise (if not direct sales).  Maybe they're afraid of bandwidth hits?  I can't think of any other reason why their public wishlist system is so horridly unfriendly to use (other than simple coder laziness, I suppose).

In fact, I'm gonna write 'em about this.  I've been dealing with this exact issue for God knows how long now... oh look, they have a convenient "Website Suggestions" section.  That's probably Newegg Speak for "We Never Bother to Read These", but oh well, it's worth a shot.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 7, 2009)

lol...btw there are thxs buttons on bottom of every post lol 

Feel free to send it to Newegg and link this to anybody  Glad it helped!


----------



## Major_A (Jun 7, 2009)

Why post pictures of a "cracked" game?  If I need to do a lot of screen captures I use Corel's CAPTURE.  I suppose not everyone can afford DRAW, mine was purchased by my last company for me to use.


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 7, 2009)

You can just check the share button and after a few mins it'll be public.


----------



## jagass (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice guide...Thanks for sharing...


----------



## n-ster (Jun 7, 2009)

My way is fool proof and no wait... I doubt u want to wait 10 mins to make a post


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 7, 2009)

You can't put Combos on a wishlist though.  Just a thought for some out there.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 7, 2009)

true... in that case you can use TPU capture to SS the cart... or you can just link the combo and tell them final price


----------



## n-ster (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm going to bump this because I saw some people who haven't read this having trouble linking to egg wishlist


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice thread, Always have wondered how to make them public.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you  Honestly though... it took me less than 5 minutes to find out and type this. Just googled for a minute 

People... if you don't know how to do this PLEASE read this! :shadedshu

Perhaps it would do well as a sticky?


----------



## n-ster (Mar 11, 2010)

Bump so that other people read it!


----------



## niko084 (Mar 11, 2010)

I tried this like twice and never got it to work, but didn't really need it so....

But thanks!


----------



## n-ster (Mar 11, 2010)

I can help you!

btw, I added the fact that even if someone posts a private wishlist, you can still see it by doing the same thing


----------



## n-ster (Dec 20, 2010)

285 days old thread bump 

For those who still do not know this!


----------



## Baam (Feb 5, 2011)

Good guide.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 5, 2011)

TBH, I think this should have been implemented by Newegg themselves, generate a link with the PublicWishlist thing. It confuses everyone for nothing


----------

